
We wrote an article on Product Hunt 'to dos' with a statistical analysis - axelwittmann
https://www.epiloge.com/how-much-time-should-you-actually-invest-into-your-product-hunt-launch-9a810e
======
axelwittmann
We have posted Epiloge, our start-up to Product Hunt today.

There are tons of articles on tips and tricks for posting anything on Product
Hunt, even though people ultimately always say it is the app itself which is
what gets people excited (tips range from "don't put your app up on PH right
away, but iron out bugs first", "get an initial community or user group with
feedback", "follow on posts on Twitter, Facebook, email", "make great slides
that look like your app" etc.). But we couldn't find a step by step
walkthrough what's really technically required to put together a reasonable PH
page... and don't forget anything!

Do you absolutely need an animated GIF logo? And where do you get one... How
common are videos posted to the successful PH launches? Can you hunt your app
yourself or is it a no-no and you really need to contact one of the "hunters"
on Product Hunt to do so. What about timing again? etc. At least those were
our questions.

Well, to get some answers, we put together a little statistical analysis that
led to a steps plan for our PH launch. There are also links in there to much
more comprehensive blog posts and articles we found useful.

Anyway, hope this is a good read for others in a similar situation - and yeah,
any support on ProductHunt for Epiloge is appreciated
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/epiloge-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/epiloge-2)
:)

Cheers!

